# Raptors @ Magic, Dec. 19th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (4-20) @ *Orlando Magic* (9-12)
December 19th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
The Score








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Steve Francis, DeShawn Stevenson, Grant Hill, Dwight Howard, Tony Battie*</center>


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

There's an outside chance the Raps may take this one, but with Hill back it will be tough.

Hope for the best.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We're 6-2 on December 19th, hopefully we can make it 7-2 tonight!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Raps are given 7.5 points by the Ubookie, personally I'm taking the Raps to cover.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I'd take the Raps to cover if i didn't lose all my Ucash.

I'm a degenerate gambler.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I'd take the Raps to cover if i didn't lose all my Ucash.
> 
> I'm a degenerate gambler.


Hmm, how perfect! The same day I decided to open a loan sharking venture....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It'll be nice to see how both Howard and Bosh play. Hopefully this can motivate Bosh, and he'll have the upper hand.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

shookem said:


> Hmm, how perfect! The same day I decided to open a loan sharking venture....


I'll take the Generals over the Globetrotters... and i will give you the points.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I'll take the Generals over the Globetrotters... and i will give you the points.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Jose's injury is really bad for us. Leaves us with no playmaker. 
I don't think this is one is a W. Maybe the road will bring life in the Raps.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Divine Spammer said:


> Jose's injury is really bad for us. Leaves us with no playmaker.
> I don't think this is one is a W. Maybe the road will bring life in the Raps.


590 is saying that Charlie is out with some kind of leg injury - whatever he injuried yesterday is still buggin him, so he's isn't playing. Booooo!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> I'd take the Raps to cover if i didn't lose all my Ucash.
> 
> I'm a degenerate gambler.


I don't use my points so have them. Gamble away.

And go all in with the Raptors tonight.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it'll be interesting to see how we come back tonight. i'm still hoping for jalen to pick it up soon but that doesn't look too promising.  regardless, although it's a tough reality that we're so uncomfortable at home, i guess we're allowed to enjoy the (few) benefits of that problem on nights like tonight, where there's no pressure. in fact, it might be treated like a release of some kind. 

i'm not saying that we're going to dominate or anything, i don't know, it's just that we're likely to have a little _more_ confidence than we "should" since so many have been making a big deal of our home vs away records.

i'm pretty excited to see dwight again, though. should be a healthy match-up between him and chris. i wonder how joey's gonna handle grant, too. i guess there's a lot to watch for tonight.

peace


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't use my points so have them. Gamble away.
> 
> And go all in with the Raptors tonight.



Thinlk I'll throw down most of my as well, I don't ever use.

To to udate my earlier claim Charlie is not out for sure, he will be a game time decision (as will Jose) so I guess both or neither could play.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

The Raptors board is threatening to move the line.

I just bet all the marbles on the Raptors.. thanks Jr.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Speedy how did you get that girls picture? you took it yourself? :angel:


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I felt that Jose being out really hurt us down the stretch last game. D-mart isn't very useful given his inability to make a shot, and I don't feel that make james is an effective point gaurd. 

I hope he is back, as this is a winable game...and our guys need a win. I'd also like Charlie to be able to contribute something towards a winning effort.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> 590 is saying that Charlie is out with some kind of leg injury - whatever he injuried yesterday is still buggin him, so he's isn't playing. Booooo!


Wow, we have the greatest bench in the league now!
Bonner, Double Williams, Darrick Martin and Jalen.
This second unit can't make it in the ULEB-Cup. Sad..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raps are gonna win this one. I feel it. They are bound for a win, and plus the Raps arent playing at home.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i say we lose by 20


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

aizn said:


> i say we lose by 20


So you're saying we're improving . . . nice!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't see us winning this one. The Magic were coming together before Hill even got back. 

Think Hoff will have to cover Howard to start the game? I don't think Mitchell will want Bosh on him. Will be a matchup to watch out for- Howard being one of the best rebounders and it being Hoff's main priority to keep him off the boards.

Francis is going to light us up. 

We need a dynamic wing scorer in the worst way. Graham's going to be good but he'll never be that guy. Who's going to make Grant Hill really work at the defensive end? Or Hedo?

If Charlie doesn't play we're badly outclassed in the front court. More minutes for Hoffa though, hopefully.

Would be nice if the boys suprise us here but expectations are dropping like flies.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

So far this isn't looking pretty for the Raps.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Can we get an injury update on Jose and Charlie?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Francis hits the jumper. 
Mo Pete answers back with an awkward looking layup.
25-15 Orlando.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Magic shooting around 70%. 
Aaron Williams with a dunk, nice pass by Bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yup, not a pretty start in Orlando. Down by 11 in the first quarter. 

Hoff with a block? Was it a real one and if so, who did he block?

Bosh off to one of his worst starts of the season- 0 for 4 and hasn't been to the line. He makes one as I write this; jumper of course.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

My man, Hedo Turkoglu knocks down the jumper.
27-17.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson is heating up, he hits again.
9 Points, 4/7 from the field. 
27-19 Magic.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn, I'm good luck aren't I? I started watching when it was 23-10. Looks like the Raptors finally started playing some ball after that. :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Down by 8 after one. I'm off to bed.

Go Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Too bad Charlie isn't playing tonight. I would have liked to see him out there after last night's performance. 
Anyways, I'm hoping Jalen Rose can make some sort of positive impact tonight with Jose out of the lineup.

If I'm not mistaken, last time we were here we got brutally beaten by the Magic. Hopefully we make it a little closer this time around.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors 8/23 from the field, Magic are 11/17. 
Raptors not shooting well from the free throw line, which is a surprise since they are 2nd in the league in that department.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jameer Nelson hits. 
29-19 Magic.
Aaron Williams answers back with a reverse.
Raptors down by 8.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors with a defensive breakdown.
Kasun with the layup, plus the foul.
31-21 Magic.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Down by 8 after one. I'm off to bed.
> 
> Go Raptors.


Goodnight. 
Jalen Rose gets battered down low by Turkoglu but doesn't get the call.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Garrity hits the wide open three pointer.
Are the Magic playing with more players? There was no one even close to him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose hits the mid-range jumper. He has three points. Go Jalen!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh returns. 1/5 in the first quarter with 4 rebounds and 2 points. 
Raptors down by 11.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Magic with already their 5th turnover. Bosh gets fouled inside by Kasun.
Bosh needs to keep going inside and get to the line. 
And that's exactly what happens. He gets fouled by Battie. 
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice defense by Orlando. Bosh misses the jumper. 
Jameer Nelson goes down the floor and takes a shot way too early, and misses.
Jalen Rose runs back down the floor and gets the layup, plus the foul.
Vintage Jalen Rose!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

lol Turkish Delight...you doing the play-by-play tonight?

36-27 Orlando with 7:44 in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Battie hits the jumper.
Magic up by 9.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson misses an open layup, that was setup nicely by Bosh. 
Wow.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Leafs down 1-0 . Clap!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ugly pass by the Orlando Magic. Intercepted by Toronto. Chris Bosh with the alley-oop pass to Mo Pete. Mo Pete missed the layup.

Jalen Rose for three.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Francis misses the open jumper.
Raptors have missed 5 straight. 
Jalen Rose barries the three. He has 9 points.
Magic up 36-30.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

36-30 Orlando in the 2nd Quarter. Raps comming back. :banana: :banana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I needed to stay and see if the boys could make a run and they have. Jalen breaking out of his slump a little bit, which is great to see...i mean hear...i mean read. **** I'm a loser


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Joey Graham with a sick dunk.

Raps down 4 in the 2nd Quarter.

Raps on a 14-5 run.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

What's up with our free throw shooting. Brutal.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

down by 3.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Orlando leads by 2 going into the 2nd Half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not a bad half. Orlando is not a very good team from the looks of things--but any team with Francis looks a little worse than they are.

CB lighting up the boards.

Get A-Train some more minutes.

Jalen is on his way to a nice game.

Free throw shooting is terrible. Saw Jalen pulling on the rim. Must be stiff .


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Jalen still sucks.

He looks good for a bit - scores 10 points. Then he repeatedly tries to force his offense, not realizing that old men with no quickness cannot get to the basket that easy.

Go Joey, in front of the home crowd! He's playing good on both ends.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I see the Magic forgot once again that Howard is a member of the Magic. The players must have amnesia.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I see the Magic forgot once again that Howard is a member of the Magic. The players must have amnesia.


Oh man, that sounds a lot like what happend with Chris Bosh here last season.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Rose looked good for a few minutes but then started forcing things and had several bad misses and TO's later in the Q. Still, nice to get some kind of production out of him.

Don't get too carried away with ATrain. He was playing against Garrity and Kasun.

Raps are right in it without Bosh having a strong game so far. Good sign.

Joey was making some strong moves tonight. Nice to see us looking for him in the post more. Now lets run him off some screens and feed him the ball on curls like Rip Hamilton. I think that could be the best way to use him. Good mid range J and can finish at the rim.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps up by three. :banana: LETS GO RAPTORS!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

72-70 Raps going into the 4th Quarter. If we keep this up, Raps are on their way to victory number 5.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh is looking for another double-double.

Good game.

Tied at 84 in the 4th.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps are leading by 1 with 33.1 left in the 4th Quarter 

Lets GO RAPTORS!!!! :banana:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Onions Onions And More Onions!!!!!!!! Morris Peterson!!!!!!!!!! For Three!!!!

LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

What a rainbow shot by MoPete. :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

mo pete baby


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

92-90 Raptors. FINAL.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

wow...rose really really is in a funk...


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> wow...rose really really is in a funk...


seriously.....hope he gets traded soon........anyway great win


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

My man MoPete does it again. :biggrin:
Good win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Onions!


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Looks like MoPete has inherited the power of captain crunch from Rose :biggrin:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

mmmm, oh yeah
Join the MoPete Fan club if you haven't yet. :angel: (pm or post here thx)


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

crazy shot by mo pete! nice win finally


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yay Raptors! :clap:

Wow how long has that MoPete club been around??


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

and Leafs winning 8-5....or was winning 8-5 when i was watching the Raps!....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Leafs won 9-6 against the Islanders.


Mo Pete is just amazing with those clutch shots.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yay Raptors! :clap:
> 
> Wow how long has that MoPete club been around??


*01-10-2005, 09:32 PM *


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Good win. :banana: How come we play better on the road? Weird.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

See how excited the guys got after Mopete's shot. 

They deserved this win.

They needed this win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jalen Rose played alright tonight, which is better than par for him for the season. Hit some shots. Missed a lot of free throws (3-8... are you kidding me?!), including two clutch ones that almost had me throwing my remote through my television with a tick and a half left in the game, but luckily the Magic had no time outs left. No doubt that his slump is 100% mental.

A-Train had a nice game. He shot the ball every time we passed it to him but he played good enough defense to compensate. I was happy to see Sam put him in the game late in place of Bonner, but it was short lived. Bonner showed a lot of hustle tonight so I have to give him credit for that, and his late defensive rebound in traffic was nice. Bonner's struggles haven't been documented much but a night like tonight (1-8 shooting) showed that while he is in a scoring slump he is still the same player from last year. Lots of effort.

Where was E-Will?

Somehow Darrick Martin managed 7 assists, to my surprise. There's not much he's good at. Sam got on him quite a bit, with Martin rolling his eyes at him. Gotta forget that your friend is the coach--you have to listen to him. The thing that bothers me the most about Martin is that he has little stumps for arms, meaning his ballhandling is poor and he bobbles passes. I hope he's a real positive influence on Jose and the rest of the team, but lets face it--he's a practice player.

Was it my imagination or did Bosh show limited enthusiasm tonight? Didn't look too into the game. Spent a minute adjusting his damn shorts and walking around in the dying moments of the fourth quarter. **** your damn shorts! He had 9 rebounds in the first half and looked like he'd have none in the second until some late ones dropped his way. Couple of goaltending calls on him with Bosh trying to block shots from well under the rim. Had a few nice moves but almost looked smothered by Battie at times. I just didn't get a good vibe from him tonight. Hopefully the win will lift him up for next game.

Joey Graham continues to be Mr. Steady.

Steve Francis continues to be Mr. ****head.

Please stop fouling so much, Mike James.

Hoff had a nice third quarter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Did we beat the spread?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

we were 7.5 point underdogs!


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

i totally disagree with ya speedy, bosh was having a bad game for some of the game, but when you said he spent a minute trying to adjust his shorts and didnt play with any enthusiam, i dont agree.
he kept playing, made a rebound and a good screen even with his shorts basically falling to his ankles, and he so got fouled on his last drive when he lost his contact
and james was being called for everything and so a emotional player like him are going to have nites where he struggling with fouls, but he still made a crucial three


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What is that now? 4-8 on the road? We could have easily been 6-6 if we didn't give up those late leads to the Clippers and the Kings.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

YES! The Raptors don't lose on my birthday! 5 in a row and 7-2 overall! ****in right!


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> mmmm, oh yeah
> Join the MoPete Fan club if you haven't yet. :angel: (pm or post here thx)


let me in


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> YES! The Raptors don't lose on my birthday! 5 in a row and 7-2 overall! ****in right!


lucky *******, they have to go deep into the playoffs for them to play on my b-day

bosh started pretty badly which i think is why he seemed out of it


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Entertaining game ... and now that the hysteria is over perhaps we can analyze what really happened to cause the Magic to lose to the Raptors.

If you look at the box scores you will see that the Magic beat the Raptors in virtually every category except 3-pointers. The Raptors were 9 for 16 while the Magic were 1 for 7 .... the difference being 8-threes for 24 extra points. MoPete, James and Rose were the top 3-point scorers .... and that in my opinion was the difference that gave the Raptors the win ... and deservedly so.

On paper the Magic are a superior team to the Raptors, but their one glaring weakness defeated them ... poor 3-point shooting. Now if the Raptors could shoot 56% on their 3-pointers at the ACC ... well maybe they might win more.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Who says that I don't post on other team forums .... LOL

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2954405&posted=1


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

lol... my birthday wuz yesterday n they got blooown out

my uncles birthday is today


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I didn't see the game but nice win over the Magic good to hear something about A-Train (Aaron Williams)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The cheerleading for Jalen on the broadcast was a bit over the top. Like Speedy said, the guy was 5/12 in the game, a below average night. MISSED 5/8 FT's including two very important ones that could have iced a win. Why was he so insistent on getting that inbounds pass? Let Bosh or James or Matt get it.

Rose was 2/5 from the field in the second half. One of his makes was a bad 3 that went in, the other was a big 2 that the Magic left him wide open and dared him to take. Breakout game? Maybe, if his problems have been all mental. But he looked just as bad as usual all night.

Aaron played quite well. The first half minutes were against Garrity and Kasun so I didn't think much of it. But in the second half he played against front line guys and still looked solid. So props to him.

Bonner was cold but had some key rebounds and defensive plays.

Bosh had a tough game but still came through with big rebounds and a decent scoring night.

MoP, Mike James, and JoeyG combined for 43 points. Almost half our points. Very solid nights all around.

All the Raps contributed tonight but I don't see this formula being successful very often. Magic beat us in most key stats.

Difference in the game was 3pt shooting. Raps go 9/16 from 3pt land. Magic 1/7. Both teams missed tons of FT's.

Interesting that with Charlie out of the lineup Sam was able to hide Bosh defensively. Give him the weaker big man to guard and let Hoff, ATrain, and Bonner take the tougher matchup. I think that is smart, but it says a lot about Bosh's D that in year 3 we still have to hide him. Still, he carries such a big load for us on O that its only fair we try and ease his burden on D. 

With Charlie and Bosh in there together we have no choice but to matchup Bosh on the better big man which hurts our team D.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i broke the bank going all in on the Raptors.

Thanks again Noboa


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Man it was nice to see veterans run this team for a game.

Aaron Williams is my hero.


The MoP three at the end was just awesome.

Anyone know if Charlie and Jose will be back on Wednesday?

And if you're bored, examine this page closely. do you see anything strange, funny and awsome about it? (hint, look on the right in the individual leaders section)

Aaron Williams? 
My man. lol


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i enjoyed this game. i loved the camaraderie on the bench. i loved jose and charlie as focused as ever. good strength from everyone.

the two free throws almost brought a tear to my eye- and if we were getting pissed, i can only imagine how jalen was feeling. probably 100x worse. my point is that he did not miss them on purpose (although the second one with only 1.8... nah). he was more angry than anyone, clearly frustrated on the line after miss # 1. that man wanted to go to the line, he wanted to sink them, but the look on his face (before the shots) was not typical: " ****. " i've never seen him so insecure but he's tough. and i loved the inbounds decision to give him the ball, and his decision to catch mo pete on plan b.

i don't expect to hear much from the anti-jalen crowd today. yeah, he missed those shots, but he was a leader. i'm still glad we have him.

btw, it was mo pete who hit that key jumper. you know, the guy who's "so inconsistent", who "plays terribly on the road", etc. yeah, that guy. 

peace


----------

